# 243 hand loads?



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

hey guys I have a new 243 on order for coyotes I am wondering what you guys shoot for loads? bullet weight, brand, powder, ballistic data if you have it! thanks a bunch!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I use IMR-4895 and Nosler 55gr Ballistic tips in my 243. The exception is on really windy days. I then use 70gr BT's and the same powder. I load mine right about 4000fps although you'll want to work up from something less to begin.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW

My 243 has a huge difference in POI between 55 gr and 70 gr bullets you have to resight to hit a coyote at much over 100 yards.

I would never recommend switching between loads just for one day, JUST SAYING.



> I use IMR-4895 and Nosler 55gr Ballistic tips in my 243. The exception is on really windy days. I then use 70gr BT's and the same powder. I load mine right about 4000fps although you'll want to work up from something less to begin


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He asked for our info... I gave him mine.....

There is a big difference vertically but it lessens the horizontal wind effect. I used the 70's once last year, and not at all this year. The switch may not work for you DD, but I'll stick with what works for me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*MY FAVOITE LOAD FOR MY 243--24" MODEL 70 WIN IS IMR 4064 --44.5 GR--55GR SIERRA BK------------3910 FPS-----VERY ACCURATE--------OH!! DEAD ON AT 50 YDS SHE'S DEAD ON AT 200 YDS--*

*300 SHE'S 4.8 " LOW---------IF YOU WANT TO BE DEAD ON AT 300 YDS----YOU NEED TO BE .8" HIGH AT 50--2.4'' AT 100 you''ll be dead on at 300. - 8.9 at 400--------sb*


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I have only killed coyotes with my .243AI. Using R-17 and 70gr NBT coyotes drop stone dead, no twitching, no runners, and no saved fur!! Lol. Not fur friendly!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

55 Gr Noslers for me with H4895, the powder falls in the extreme series so temp does not mess with you to much. I'm pushing them to 4100 out of my 243 AI, I've only killed two coyotes with them one at 75yds and one at 275 and neither had pass through. I used to shoot VMax's but I've had to many splatter on impact. The two with the Noslers were dead before they hit the ground.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've said it for a while now the 55 gr Noslers are deadly and they are accurate. I've shot them from all angles and can't remember a pass through...Oh well maybe a partial. I shot a coyote at 200+ yds hit him in the forehead, bulged his eyes out and found a little blood coming out the back of his noggin'. I assume a piece of his scull made the exit or it could have been a piece of jacket.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've just gotten into 243 but I'm shooting Varget ( it's what I already use in 223 and 308) 58 vmax. Latest testing was 1.38" @ 200. Max hogdon load.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Outside of reloads, Hornady 58gr vmax Superformance. Really good groups considering factory, and 3925fps.


----------



## Vermingone (Apr 11, 2015)

Using a Parker Hale .243 for foxes here in Australia I've used 80gr Remington sp / 87 gr Hornady sp with a powder charge @ 42grs of AR 2209 occasionally on Roo's and they hit pretty hard. 
Head shots the eyes pop out and it's like being struck by lightning. Never had anything wander away after being hit.

Daniel


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's my findings etc.. on reloads.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13567-range-time-with-my-reloads/?p=76895

Click on notebook picture to see it better.


----------

